# Smaller Seminaries looking for accredidation?



## s.morris (Oct 12, 2009)

Howdy everyone,

I was curious to know if any of the smaller seminaries like GPTS or RPTS are looking to be accredited? I am looking into my options for seminary from two positions A) I am answering the call to pastor and preach, B) I also feel called to possibly pursue post MDiv studies and possibly one day teach at seminary. I have heard awesome things about the emphasis on preaching at the smaller seminaries, but I know that with them being unaccredited it seems to put a real stumbling block in the way for post MDiv studies.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Guido's Brother (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't know about the ones you mentioned, but I do know something about the only Reformed seminary in English-speaking Canada. It has been seeking accreditation, either with TRACS or ACS (I can't remember which). But even without that, many institutions in Canada and Europe (and some in the US) recognize the M.Div. degrees of our seminary as being adequate as a pre-requisite for doctoral programs.


----------

